# The Pumpkin Patch



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

This was the first year I was actually able to do "real" decorating for Halloween. The downsides being I'm in school full time work 60 hour weeks, meaning no money and no time. Also I live in an apt so I have almost no yard and what I do have I can't decorate. So in the end I'm left with a 6ft by 6ft mostly enclosed porch. Luckily I like a challenge and here it is my first attempt a decorating with almost no budget and almost no room. Oh and no digi cam so pics are from a cellphone.

Here's a daytime shot, the fence is made of cedar fencing, that's been sitting behind my parents shed for about 6 years. Scarecrow is old clothes foam head and fitting for my old troops awning from when I was in Boy Scouts. Lamp was a gift from my fiancee even though she laughs at my obsession mostly still encourages it.










Most of the pumpkins were bought at Micheals anywhere from 50 to 70 percent off, Also almost the only things I aid for other than the lantern and jackolantern. Made the lantern, my first official prop build, has an led flicker inside for nighttime.










Took night shots with film and once developed I'll get them up also. Hope ya'll enjoy and hope eveyone had a good Halloween as well.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey that's good for that small area..
good job


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's really great for such a small space. Takes a lot of creativity to decorate when you are so restricted on your space.


----------

